# Standard Methods for Examination of Water & Wastewater



## aahmh86 (29 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم,
إلى كل المهتمين بالمياه ومعالجتها سواء كانت مياه شرب أو مياه صرف صحي اوصناعي, اقدم لكم الكتاب الرائع:
Standard Methods for Examination of Water & Wastewater 





*Lenore S. Clescerl, Arnold E. Greenberg, Andrew D. Eaton,"Standard Methods for Examination of Water & Wastewater"*
American Public Health Association | January 1999 | ISBN-10: 0875532357 | PDF | 1325 pages | 72.3mb

Now in its 20th edition, this text presents significant improvements of methodology and enlarged its scope to include techniques suitable for examination of many types of samples encountered in the assessment and control of water quality and water pollution.​الرابط:

http://uploadbox.com/files/74de7de569


لاتنسونا من صالح دعائكم.
الرجاء إضافة تقييم للمشاركة.


----------



## acuta (14 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير 
كنت محتاجه فعلا الى هذا الكتاب القيم


----------



## حيدر الملاح (15 نوفمبر 2009)

عاشت ايدك والله اني حصلت على كتاب راقي بس الطبعة قديمة وماكدرت احصل الجديد
اعتقد الطبعة 1975 الكتاب راقي ومبسط ممكن احصل النسخة الجديدة شباب
simplified procedures for for water examination


----------



## معتصم الوطن (17 نوفمبر 2009)

جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## nour777 (12 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## M.eltaief (30 يناير 2010)

هل لديك الطبعه الواحد والعشرين(21)


----------



## مالك نعيم (15 فبراير 2010)

بدي الكتاب بس مش عارف انزله


----------



## aahmh86 (20 مارس 2010)

شكرا على المرور,,,, 
يا أخ مالك النعيم الخوات بسيطة كالآتي: إضغط على الرابط المعطى وأنزل للأسفل قليلا ستجد free download
إضغط عليها وستجد علامة ساعة توضح كم من الزمن ستنتظر هي ثواني بعدها ستظهر لك داون لوود فايل إضغط عليها.
وشكرا,,,,,,لاتنسونا من صالح دعواتكم


----------



## اسماعيل ذياب (25 مارس 2010)

الكتاب جداً رائع
شكراً وفقاك الله لك خير


----------



## aahmh86 (25 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم ,,, لاتنسونا من صالح الدعوات


----------



## الأزهري-89 (3 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## karamla1986 (12 سبتمبر 2010)

الف شكر يا باشا وجاري التحميل


----------



## احمد ياسين2 (4 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء ومشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ahmedo7d12 (15 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## Abu Laith (15 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيراااااااااااااااا..


----------



## EL3SHRY73 (23 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور بارك الله فيك


----------



## سعيد معمل (23 سبتمبر 2011)

لايوجد رابط أخى الكريم


----------



## 1980Soad (1 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور


----------



## سعيد معمل (7 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا جارى التحميل


----------



## ibrahem morsy (16 ديسمبر 2011)

اكثر من رائع


----------



## h25w2525 (13 يناير 2012)

​*بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم ,,, لاتنسونا من صالح الدعوات*


----------



## omar sondak (14 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------

